# Bệnh mất ngủ kéo dài có nguy hiểm không?



## Hồng Hoa (28/5/21)

Mất ngủ kéo dài khiến cho sức khỏe sa sút, tinh thần kiệt quệ, đặc biệt ảnh hưởng lớn đến chất lượng cuộc sống của người bệnh. Bên cạnh đó, bệnh mất ngủ còn là dấu hiệu cảnh báo của nhiều bệnh lý nguy hiểm. Bài viết sau đây sẽ chia sẻ đến bạn bệnh mất ngủ kéo dài cho nguy hiểm không.

*Bệnh mất ngủ là gì?*

Mất ngủ là tình trạng khó đi vào giấc ngủ, khó duy trì giấc ngủ vào ban đêm hoặc thức dậy sớm. Hiện tượng này xảy ra ít nhất 3 lần trong tuần và liên tiếp trong 1 tháng gây ảnh hưởng lớn đến sức khỏe của người bệnh. Vậy mất ngủ kéo dài có nguy hiểm không?





*Mất ngủ kéo dài có nguy hiểm không?*

Tình trạng mất ngủ kéo dài có thể xuất hiện ở bất cứ đối tượng nào, gây ảnh hưởng lớn đến công việc, tâm lý cũng như chất lượng cuộc sống. Vậy mất ngủ kéo dài nguy hiểm không? Nguy hiểm như thế nào? Bệnh mất ngủ kéo dài nếu không được thăm khám và *điều trị mất ngủ* nhanh chóng sẽ để lại rất nhiều hệ lụy như:

*Gây rối loạn tâm lý*

Khi bị thiếu ngủ, mất ngủ, tâm lý sẽ luôn căng thẳng, dễ nổi cáu. Đặc biệt, ở giới trẻ còn dễ rơi vào trạng thái trầm cảm khi thường xuyên không ngủ đủ giấc.

*Dẫn đến tai nạn*

Theo thống kê, có đến 30% nguyên nhân tai nạn giao thông là do giấc ngủ. Nhất là những tài xế chạy đường dài bị mất ngủ, thiếu ngủ triền miên, ngủ gục, ngủ quên khi đang lái xe.

Gây suy giảm trí nhớ: Khi bộ não hoạt động thường xuyên mà không được nghỉ ngơi sẽ dẫn đến tổn thương gây giảm năng suất làm việc. Người bị mất ngủ kéo dài sẽ rơi vào trạng thái nhớ nhớ, quên quên.

*Tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch, đột quỵ*

Mất ngủ kéo dài mỗi đêm sẽ làm thiếu máu lên não gây tăng nguy cơ mắc các bệnh về tim mạch như đau tim, suy tim, tăng huyết áp,...đặc biệt, nguy hiểm hơn là nhồi máu lên não, đột quỵ bất cứ lúc nào.

*Lão hóa sớm*

Thiếu ngủ, mất ngủ kéo dài sẽ gây lão hóa sớm, da bị thiếu nước và thiếu sức sống. Hệ miễn dịch suy giảm, khả năng phục hồi da kém, da dễ bị chảy xệ.

*Tăng nguy cơ vô sinh*

Đối với phụ nữ, ngủ không đủ giấc sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến quá trình giải phóng hóc môn kích thích rụng trứng. Ở nam giới, mất ngủ kéo dài sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng và số lượng tinh trùng.

Ngoài ra, bệnh mất ngủ kéo dài còn gây tăng nguy cơ béo phì, tiểu đường,...

*Lời khuyên*: _Mất ngủ kéo dài để lại rất nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm. Do đó, ngay khi xuất hiện các triệu chứng của bệnh, người bệnh hãy tiến hành thăm khám và điều trị tại __*cơ sở y tế uy tín*__ để phòng biến chứng xảy ra._

Hy vọng những chia sẻ trên đây sẽ giúp bạn giải đáp được thắc mắc mất ngủ kéo dài nguy hiểm không? Có bệnh thì cần phải chữa trị, đừng chủ quan mà hối tiếc về sau nhé!


----------



## Hoàng Giang (7/6/21)

Giấc ngủ quan trọng cho cơ thể mà, nên nếu như mất ngủ kéo dài thì nguy hiểm lắm


----------



## Dương Thanh Nga (7/6/21)

Mất ngủ kéo dài khiến cho sức khỏe sa sút, tinh thần kiệt quệ, đặc biệt ảnh hưởng lớn đến chất lượng cuộc sống của người bệnh


----------



## Thiên Thanh 099 (9/6/21)

Mất ngủ là tình trạng khó đi vào giấc ngủ, khó duy trì giấc ngủ vào ban đêm hoặc thức dậy sớm.


----------



## Hồng Hoa (10/6/21)

Hoàng Giang nói:


> Giấc ngủ quan trọng cho cơ thể mà, nên nếu như mất ngủ kéo dài thì nguy hiểm lắm


đúng rồi bạn ơi


----------



## Hồng Hoa (10/6/21)

Dương Thanh Nga nói:


> Mất ngủ kéo dài khiến cho sức khỏe sa sút, tinh thần kiệt quệ, đặc biệt ảnh hưởng lớn đến chất lượng cuộc sống của người bệnh


nhiều lúc mất cả việc làm luôn đấy bạn


----------



## Hồng Hoa (12/6/21)

Thiên Thanh 099 nói:


> Mất ngủ là tình trạng khó đi vào giấc ngủ, khó duy trì giấc ngủ vào ban đêm hoặc thức dậy sớm.


----------



## Mesusu (15/6/21)

Mất ngủ kéo dài khiến cho sức khỏe sa sút, tinh thần kiệt quệ, đặc biệt ảnh hưởng lớn đến chất lượng cuộc sống của người bệnh.


----------



## dongyandong (19/3/22)

bài viết hay quá nà


----------



## Hoahaiduong98 (21/3/22)

Mất ngủ 1 đêm thôi đã thấy mệt mỏi, mất ngủ kéo dài nữa thì thực sự là ảnh hưởng nhiều đến sức khỏe


----------

